# This took about 4yrs to complete



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

it's called 'country manor' it's out of a Southmaid booklet.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, gorgeous, 4 years of beautiful work, congratulations on finishing


----------



## bmyers3515 (Jun 4, 2011)

WOW!!!! Beautiful job. What patience you must have. You are very talented.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, it's absolutely stunning. No wonder it took you four years to complete - it looks very very complicated.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

it's not so bad, after you get started, I kept resting it, and forgot what I was doing when I started again, plus since then I have a smaller table, I could have finished it a lot smaller, and sooner.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you all,
I just saw that Dudley (cat) had to get in the pic as well.


----------



## BernieI (Oct 1, 2012)

Fantastic and well done! Beautiful.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful. Your craftsmanship is wonderful!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. You are a very talented crocheter.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Absolutely stunning. You are a very talented crocheter.


not talented, just persistant, I would much rather knit.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Well worth the time it took!!!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ir's exquisite!
Well worth your years of effort.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow it is sooooo beautiful.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Definitely a work of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

It would have taken me 4 decades! That is gorgeous.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful job!!! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

What a beautiful piece of work! You should be so proud of yourself.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like Dudley found a new hiding place. Your table cloth is a beautiful work of art.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

gorgeous.Worth the time and energy,lovely to see something made so well
I looked for the pattern on line, the search took me to Ravelry. Couldn't actually source a pattern to purchase.
The Coats and Clark link they provide kept taking me to Redheart!
I'll have another search later as I really like this pattern.


----------



## larrysgirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow! It's beautiful. You have a lot of patience. And a cute kitty. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What a beautiful heirloom! Worth it!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

What a lovely pattern, beautifully done. Congratulations! God bless. Jin


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

What a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

tryalot said:


> gorgeous.Worth the time and energy,lovely to see something made so well
> I looked for the pattern on line, the search took me to Ravelry. Couldn't actually source a pattern to purchase.
> The Coats and Clark link they provide kept taking me to Redheart!
> I'll have another search later as I really like this pattern.


The book is called 'Tabletop Elegance' Book 0135, I hope that helps.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Wow!!!! ;0)


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW doesn't say enough


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Well worth the wait...It is stunning....xxx


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

That is absolutely incredible!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Wowsy.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That is breath taking!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonderful work! A treasure for all time.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I'm always amazed to see work of this quality. You are a true artist and I hope this work becomes an heirloom that is cherished for generations as it should be. Beautiful and amazing aren't adequate to describe it.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations! It's a beauty!


----------



## mollywalker (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow! This is fantastic. What skill and patience you must have.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Your work is stunning your crocheting is excellent.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow exquisite! Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Eager Beaver (Sep 8, 2012)

Stunning work. Congratulations


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,what a beautiful keepsake. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous work


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG it is beautiful......great job...


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Certainly worth it. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

lovely work,well done


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful work...


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Amazing...well worth the time it took to complete...


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

It is beautiful and an heirloom to be passed on.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Truly an heirloom.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

It is beautiful and an heirloom to be passed on.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

OH MY God. What a beautiful thing No wonder it took you
4 yearsl. Its just beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

simply stunning


----------



## Steph Mitchell (Nov 20, 2012)

A beautiful heirloom, it looks so neat!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Stunning,, great wotk


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

It's absolutely beautiful, I do admire you for your dedication. Afraid I would not have the patience these days. Keep it going.

Edna C


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so beautiful. Use it, display it, enjoy it. Don't stuff it away in a closet.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great Work-congrats on finishing such a beautiful piece


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

realy nice


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It is absolutely stunning, no wonder it took 4 years to complete, but very well done in getting there, I love it.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

And so well worth the time....I am genuinely impressed!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Honest to God...you made that???!? WOW, it is a glorious piece of work!


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

HOLY COW!!!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! I am seriously impressed.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Just gorgeous. Worth 4 years of work.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, sure is beautiful!!! What dedication to finish it!!!Congratulations, you should be very proud!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Simply stunning work,very talented lady.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

amazing; it is beautiful


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous, breathtaking, really! Lovely lovely work


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

very much worth the 4 year ti took to make. I totally understand why it took that long. I work with bedspread weight thread at times. I know that it can wear on your hands and wrist.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Urith said:


> it's called 'country manor' it's out of a Southmaid booklet.


Beautiful work. You have right to be very proud


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! You should be proud ; and you completed it!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful truly an heirloom


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

It's my dream to do something like that.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG! It's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

I am in awe. Beautiful does not say enough.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

really gorgeous!


----------



## Two Rivers Julie (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow, those are small stitches! REally beautiful, no wonder it took you four years!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Truly an heirloom piece, beautiful


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work...


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

It is fabulous!


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome!! That is beautiful.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful work,and I see the cat likes it too.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Oh my word! That is truly stunning. Congratulations on making a beautiful work of art.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW it is beautiful!


----------



## scorpio37 (Apr 28, 2012)

That is a work of art. Congratulations on finishing it. You might want to send photos of it to the yarn manufacturer.


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow!!!! My word that is a stunningly beautiful piece of work.
I can see why it took 4 years but hang it was worth it.It is just so pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

What a treasured heirloom! Beautiful!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Well worth every minute you put into it!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is stunning, so beautiful, and a great job.


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

That is gorgeous, what a patient and talented crocheter you are.


----------



## Tina Brydon (Aug 27, 2012)

I envy your talent well done it is beautiful


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow!!! That is magnificent! Congratulations!


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

How beautiful this is! 4 years very well spent.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

wow, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG this is so beautiful!


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

wow beautiful


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely lovely. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow I surely appreciate the work that goes into this. It is just gorgeous!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW ... did I say WOW
that is so beautiful 
thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## scroggie (Feb 27, 2011)

Beautiful! Motivates me to 
learn how to do more crochet!


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

It is gorgeous !!! You should be very proud of yourself for the work you accomplished in providing a handmade family heirloom. I know I would be!


----------



## sooze (May 28, 2012)

sooo beautiful. congrats on finishing it.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Gasp!! Breath taking for sure! Incredibly beautiful! You really MUST be proud!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

That's amazing and the amount of work is incredible...gorgeous, you should be very proud.


----------



## linny1 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is so lovely...well done


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

oh. wow. gorgeous.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy Smokes! That is STUNNING!!!!! What a labor of love...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing! I can see why it took so long!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! You created an heirloom with your own two hands!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Need to get a glass top for your table to protect your lovely work from spills


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

What a beautiful treasure. Congrats on keeping to the task until it was done!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

This worth all the work. It is beautiful! Very well done.


----------



## pfflyer (Feb 10, 2011)

My wonderful niece made this Country Manor tablecloth for me several years ago.
It is ecru and made of thicker thread, at my request.
I'm sure you will enjoy your labor.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Truly a work of Art...Beautiful!


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. That is beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Incredible work, you are very talented. Dudley has a nice warm coat too. My cats would not wear a coat.


----------



## searching (Oct 8, 2011)

I have this pattern. So far all i have is a doily because i was sidetracked. Yours is beautiful!! I love crochet. Knitting is slower. If I leave projects too long they become ufp's unfinished projects; some get shipped out to thrift shops along with pattern; this one i have kept hoping to get back to it.
rose


----------



## WOUNDY (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you serious. That is beautiful..wow. I'm blown away. You should be so proud of that...


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome - congratulations on a beautiful job!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow. My hat off to you!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

How very nice! Yes, I can surely see how it would take qute a while to work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Wow - absolutely love it. I took up crocheting and knitting to try to be able to do the doiles and items my grandmother did - yours reminds me of some of it. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Words can't describe how beautiful it is. So glad you finished it and now you can enjoy it. Doubt if I'd let anyone else use it, its all mine.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

What a great accomplishment. Just beautiful.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful crochet! Congratulations on your workmanship and persistence!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Very pretty. Worth the time it took!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Fantastic that you could stick to it and get it finished. Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Cmazz5 (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW!!!! Beautiful! Great job. Sure to become a family heirloom.


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Its beautiful. Your work is amazing.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I can imagine you needed some rest periods in between crocheting that beautiful treasure. It took my breath away!!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

That's an heirloom, so gorgeous.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

wow it is beautiful


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

It is pretty dangerous to use such a piece of art as a table-cloth. Spilled coffee and grape juice come to mind.

That is museum quality. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't have time to read eleven pages of comments but I'm sure someone else has said this... This is the sort of thing that becomes an heirloom. It's beautiful. I hope it has a very long life!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That is absolutely lovely - you should be very proud of your accomplishment, no matter how long it took!

I love the photo of the "Quality Control Inspector" Dudley. I have had several "inspectors" over the years.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

wow, stunning


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

That's gorgeous....reminds me of the ones my grandmother used to make. I especially like the addition of the cat underneath, It gives your work approval of the highest degree !!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Woo!! That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, that is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jean C. (Aug 14, 2011)

I started this pattern in pink, green, and beige. I'm still working on it. I started it in 1998 when my daughter graduated from school. Yours is beautiful. I'll have to finish mine .


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Your persistence paid off. Good job!


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Whow it is just gorgeous! Good for you sticking to it!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> Need to get a glass top for your table to protect your lovely work from spills


Now that's a good idea, I made one for my mom, what she did was leave it on the table until dinner, then take it off, of course she never had any stain's on it.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank's for all the compliment's.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful even work . Well done .


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

absolutely MAGNIFICENT....


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on finishing this beautiful project. That looks like a family heirloom to me.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful, and I see your kitty is trying it out!


----------



## onemoe (Jun 23, 2011)

fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jan Greenan (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful. You are so talented. Fabulous work!!


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW...pretty much says it all


----------



## sweet40heart (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so Beautiful


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

SENSATIONAL! It's no wonder it took so long, but the end result was really worth your effort.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

All I can Say is WOW !!!


----------



## yarnbea (Jun 11, 2012)

This is a wonderful piece of workmanship. Will you be using it or putting it away for save keeping?


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Breathtaking , no wonder it took you so long a family heirloom if ever I saw one.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

So very beautiful. Good for you sticking with it until you finished it.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Incredible, stunning, beautiful, gorgeous. There are not enough superlatives to describe your awesome tablecloth. You did a magnificent job.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, my!!!!! It is beautiful to the MAX!!!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

well worth the wait. beautiful


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

holy C***! As a crocheter myself, I know how much time and effort that took. You did an absolutely beautiful job. Be very, very proud of it.


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

BEAUITFUL, GOOD WORK


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Such beautiful work and worth all the time it took!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

You have created an heirloom!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work! I am so glad you were able to complete it so you could share with all those who come into your home and you will have the satisfaction of finishing it.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats! It's lovely.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

A labor of love and oh so lovely


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work, and spotting Dudley posing behind it made your picture even more special! Thanks for sharing!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. It's a work of art.

Momma Osa


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Urith said:


> it's called 'country manor' it's out of a Southmaid booklet.


Amazingly gorgeous. I think this would've taken me more than 4 years to complete. Just looking at it, made the wait worth it. Enjoy it. It is an heirloom for sure.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

4 years to beautiful. It was worth waiting for.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

how beautiful i hope it brings you much pleasure


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous treasure!!! That has always been a dream of mine to make a crocheted tablecloth but I know I would never get it finished. It is beautiful. I guess if I didn't knit and only crocheted I might accomplish it.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

It is so beautiful.....fantastic tablecloth.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG that is absoluty Beautifulll. Hope that cat that is hiding beneath it did not pull a string... :evil: . It would have taken me half of my life to do this. All I can say is :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

brain56 took the words right out of my mouth...exquisite.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Urith, they look like squares... and then I suppose you joined them. Wowww. Reminds me of the tablecloth I crocheted but that was in one piece. Much easier. Again, marvelous.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Your work is absolutely beautiful, such a pretty pattern too, that really is an heirloom piece, thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

OH MY GOSH, can anything be so detailed. Such work went into this. I am sure it will be a treasure for a very long time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow... it's amazing. Glad you stuck with it.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! It is beautiful. 4years, for me it would still be in a box as thread.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

What lovely work!


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

This tablecloth is something to be proud of.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

One word: BREATHTAKING. I admire your work and persistance. Nan


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Its beautiful and you must have an abundance of patience Well done you !!!


----------



## evepurls (Jul 1, 2011)

That is so beautiful!! I love the cat hiding !!HaHa


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Stunning. So much patience and your work is outstanding.


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Truly magnificent, your tension is even and good, makes for a perfect finish.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!! I can't imagine having the patience to keep at it for 4 years, but what a wonderful sense of accomplishment i'd imagine. Beautiful work, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

That is really beautiful. And you have a cat named Dudley! That's my married name!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful work. You are very talented!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, I am so impressed!!! Such lovely work and you are blessed with great patients. Thank you so much for sharing your picture............beautiful.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is gorgeous! No wonder it took 4 years!!! What talent you have not to mention patience! Way to go!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Exquisite! Congratulations on a beautiful completed heirloom!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

That is so, so beautiful! You should be proud!


----------



## bethany02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Its a work of art. I made an oversized table runner for my mom a number of years ago and it took me almost 3 years to complete. you shouldbe very proud of your accomplishment!!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW! Crochet does fabulous fine lace-work. You should be so proud! Just love it!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow it is so gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

wow that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Lots of TLC there. Beautiful work!


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

This is breath-taking!!!


----------



## Connie71 (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope you plan or have entered this in your local/state fair? It is beautiful. I'm jealous!


----------



## sellen (Jan 25, 2011)

AWSOME! You have done such an excellent job!


----------



## Csimkins (Nov 27, 2012)

Breathtaking! Has to be a family heirloom.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

This is lovely  Nice work and it was well worth it!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

gorgeous, glad you finished it!


----------



## valturner (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks fantastic, well done, you should be proud of it.


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! It's stunning! I hope you get to enjoy all your hard work. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful You must be very proud to comlete such a massive project


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

Now that is really something else! I love it, and now I am thinking about whether I too should consider tackling something like that for my youngest daughter as a wedding present! I just think it is so beautiful and your work is just perfect.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's just beautiful. What alot of work. Am working on a bedspread for my DD now(on and off) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW... that's absolutely beautiful


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

simply beautiful!! wonderful work


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Gorgeous and very inspiring!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly7 (Nov 4, 2012)

What a beautiful keepsake. That is one of my goals. I better hurry, I'm not getting younger! lol


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

yeap, you better get busy, it's very monotonous 
I had a different table when I started, now the cloth is
way too big. 
Thank's again every one for all the compliment's.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG. That is amazing!!!! I am floored. What a beautiful piece. Congratulations.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is extraordinary! Beautiful work. 

Anita


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow stunning work,i love the pattern and your work is so neat.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

You must have the patience of Job! its just fabulous!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

It would take my lifetime.........Beautiful.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

how beautiful, congratulations


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just beautiful. Excellent job.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Stellar; such patience you must have. Looks like hundreds of hours of work. Will you use it on a bed? or as a throw? It would also be a pretty tablecloth on the right size table.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! It would take me forever!


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

That is soooo beautiful. You're work is magnificent.


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW!!! WOW!!!! WOW!!! Amazing!!! Gorgeous work!!!! Congratulations on a marvelous work of art!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow!! Absolutely lovely! Exquisite! congrats on finishing!!Beautiful work!!


----------



## Nicolemj523 (Jun 19, 2012)

This is really beautiful!! Amazing work!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Urith said:


> it's called 'country manor' it's out of a Southmaid booklet.


how beautiful & what a lot of patients


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautifully delicate!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG! That is just gorgeous!!! Beautiful work!!!!


----------



## jeannie-bean (Oct 8, 2012)

that is an heirloom !!! So beautiful, I love crocheting with thread but it takes so much time.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have that pattern and I must say you did a beautiful job. When I see those projects I just shrink back because I just think about the time involved and the probability that it may end up in a corner of a closet and never get done.

But I admire your stick-to-itive-ness. Great job!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Unbelievable! What a gorgeous crochet pattern and excellent workmanship!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank's again, to all of you, it made it worth the time it took just hearing all the compliments.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Stunning work!!!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow is all I can say! That is absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely. Would take me 40 years.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

wow.. absolutely georgous! :thumbup:


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

I can see why it took you four years,it is exquisite.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Just beautiful. Way to go on getting it finished after all that time.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Amazing, beautifully done!!!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel your pain. But seriously, it is gorgeous! Well worth the effort.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Excellent job i really love it great work!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW! it's Beautiful.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you, cute kitty


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh!
It grew a tail in that 4 years!
Just joking!
It is georgous!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can see why it took so long. What a fantastic job you have done. You should be proud of your accomplishsment!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Superb!!


----------

